# new Salamanders book.



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any clues to what the plot is.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe this post is in the wrong place! You should direct queries about books in the Black Library Fiction section.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=108 <--Linky linky

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181096&type=Book



> Hailing from the volcanic world of Nocturne, Space Marines from the Salamanders Chapter are in search of an ancient artefact that leads to a world overrun by Chaos. They are the fire–born: implacable warriors with iron hard determination. But all is not what it seems as far more dangerous foe is revealed. As bitter rivalries break out amongst the Salamanders their endurance will be tested to the limit. Will the Salamanders survive long enough to discover the truth about this world and the revelations that will shake the very foundations of this Chapter forever?


----------



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

Read that somewhere think it might have been BL but hoped there might be a bit more somewhere


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

read that story. veryyyyy good, but very short. needs to be a full book imo.


----------

